# Audioque subs??



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was wondering what the "SQ" world thinks of this company, Audioque, at www.audioque.com ??? Seems to be a very intriguing company, but i really have only heard them mentioned at CAF and elsewhere.

In particular I was curious about the HD3 series...

thanks for any responses guys


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Considering it's the alter ego of the DD subs, I'm not too sure that the terms 'SQ' and 'AQ' are appropriate in the same sentence....They're more SPL oriented from what I've gathered, though I was thinking of trying some last year. However, after speaking w/them, the volume requirements are on the large side, even for the entry level subs. 

They suggested around 1.25-1.5cf for a 10", sealed  

But w/the proper enclosure and/or tuning, they would sound alright. They should definitely get pretty loud...I believe they can handle around 600-1k rms or so (entry level, not HD)...

Jeremy


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

They are a very good daily driver SPL sub that does not require a huge vented box compared to some other similar subs. The sub in the middle is my 10" HD3.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> They are a very good daily driver SPL sub that does not require a huge vented box compared to some other similar subs. The sub in the middle is my 10" HD3.


What are the other two?


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

My guess: RE XXX 10 -> AQ HD10 -> RE MT 10

Eh?

btw: For as much SQ as you get from pushing 1000 watts at a sub, I've heard only good things about them. For the price and output, they sound good to a lot of people.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Tommythecat said:


> My guess: RE XXX 10 -> AQ HD10 -> RE MT 10
> 
> Eh?


I thought _it might be _ an XXX.


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

i own an audioque hd3 in my sq setup and it definatly can hold its own when it comes to sq. 

its really how you build your box. I would consider an hd3 more of an sql sub and definatly not an all out sq or spl sub... doesnt have the cooling for spl or the ultra stiff suspension of a 9500 series (but still pretty stiff). it also does have massive output and we all know that sq and too much output dont mix.

its kinda the best of both worlds.



I would say if you want a sub that likes medium sized ported boxes, can offer as much output as you can take unless you are using more then 2500 watts :O, and do sound very good. (mixes well with my mids and lcy 110's  )


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Tommythecat said:


> My guess: RE XXX 10 -> AQ HD10 -> RE MT 10
> 
> Eh?


Adire Brahma, HD10, RE MT10


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

fiddle-sticks...


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

IceWaLL said:


> definatly not an all out sq or spl sub... doesnt have the cooling for spl


I've not heard anyone state the HD did not have the proper cooling for an all out SPL sub before.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Good gosh - You've got a quite a list there. Are you going to be keeping all of them........?


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I noticed they reccomended huge boxes for sealed apps, but if you put them in a more "normal" size box for the size of the given driver how would it perform?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

From what I have heard, they actually can sound pretty good if given a reasonable box volume with 35hz tuning... I should find out exactly how good they sound in a couple of months


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had mine in the following enclosures and it sounded great to me:

1.55 CF slot vented box tuned to 38hz with 21 sq in of port 
2.0 CF slot vented box tuned to 38hz with 32.5 sq in of port 
2.1 CF slot vented box tuned to 32hz with 30 sq in of port
1.75 CF ported box tuned to 35hz using Precision Ports

The sub was LP at 63hz/18dB slope. 

I never thought of it as a true "SQ" sub in comparison to some of the other subs I own (Brahma, 12w7, RL-p, etc) but I like exaggerated midbass and bass. In all but one of the enclosures the sub was downfired. In the enclosure that was not downfired, I did notice a small amount of mechanical noise. 

If you were looking to go for a sealed SQ set up, IMHO there are better choices out there. If you want one heck of great sounding loud daily driver, then the HD in a ported box would be a great choice.


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> I've not heard anyone state the HD did not have the proper cooling for an all out SPL sub before.



I said that because the hd3 is a 9500 series dd without the cross drilled cooling thus making the coil heat a bit quicker. so for all out spl the dd would be the better choice.

the only other difference in the two is the hd3 motor is not machined smooth on the top and bottom.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

IceWaLL said:


> I said that because the hd3 is a 9500 series dd without the cross drilled cooling thus making the coil heat a bit quicker. so for all out spl the dd would be the better choice.
> 
> the only other difference in the two is the hd3 motor is not machined smooth on the top and bottom.


I agree that if you were competing the 9500 would be the better choice but the HD, from what I have read, is still within .5 dB of the 9500 in the exact same application. 

It was my understanding that the difference between the 9500 and the HD went beyond just the machining:

"They are not the same, but very close. The Audioque uses slightly softer spiders and has 6 of them the DD uses 4-5 spiders that are stiffer in compound. Also the motor is different. The Audioque has a much more simple motor than the DD 9500. The Audioque motor won't work with voice coils lower than dual 1.5 ohms, while the DD motor will work with coils as low as dual 0.5's. Other than that they are pretty much the same. With matching coils, they perform almost identicle."


----------

